# Great old cds



## jcambece (Jun 22, 2006)

While going through some old CD I found these and felt as if I should share some great tunes. Both are of the Rap/Hip-hop genre, but have a techno feelI love them as so some of my hardcore metal friendscheck both CDs out if you dig good music. 


DJ Revolution- R2K
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000028TVH/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Dr. Octagonecologyst
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000005AM7/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Cambece


----------

